# Skype : connexion en cours !



## smith_sybil (24 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Lorsque j'essaie d'appeler l'un de mes contacts, j'ai 'connexion en cours' puis on me dit qu'il n'est pas joignable, alors qu'il est bel et bien connecté. La même chose se passe lorsqu'il essaie de m'appeler lorsque je suis connectée. Et pourtant, j'arrive à joindre d'autres contacts, et le contact que je n'arrive pas à joindre arrive à appeler ses autres contacts également.

Quelqu'un connaîtrait-il le fin mot de l'histoire ??

Merci !

Chantal


----------

